# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  gipertoniya

## Ol'govyki

Я просто хотел откинуть симпатичное приветствие. ЭГО просто наткнулся на вашу семейную страницу. :) 
https://fedorovkarb.ru/ 
https://diabet.smblogsites.com/16376...лечение 
=ppp@

----------

